# can anybody help ? kitten north wales



## marleyboo (Oct 24, 2011)

somebody just put this on a pet group on facebook

Ftgh;black and white kitten.approximately 6mnths old female!can't keep it out of babies cot and new born due home Sunday.the parents obviously have their fears.sad re homing:-(



from posts today its sounding pretty desperate they are bringing a new baby home tommorow  :frown:

just trying to get some contact imformation now , if i could i would take her myself! but the landlord has said more


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2012)

If they want to have the baby's door open, to keep an eye on it, one thing that works for 12 months or loger, is to replace the solid door with a screen door. When no longer worried, swap doors back.


----------



## katscat555 (Jun 12, 2009)

I hate it when i hear this reason for rehoming. Kitten is only six months old so she must have got it when she was approx 5 months pregnant (if she got it at 8 weeks). Now she has the baby she no longer wants the cat!

There was never any question of me rehoming any of my cats during pregnancy or when my kids were born. Yes they used to climb in the cot and moses basket beforehand and i used to move them out as soon as i saw any attempt to get in. 
It was easily solved when babies came home by keeping doors shut (could also use of baby monitors if she is worried) and usually they were a bit wary of a crying baby so didn't attempt to get in with them.

I also had cat nets on hand just in case but never needed to use them.

Some people give up too easily!!


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

marleyboo said:


> somebody just put this on a pet group on facebook
> 
> Ftgh;black and white kitten.approximately 6mnths old female!can't keep it out of babies cot and new born due home Sunday.the parents obviously have their fears.sad re homing:-(
> 
> ...


You can get a really thick net to put over a cot, they are elasticated and fit quite tight.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

katscat555 said:


> I hate it when i hear this reason for rehoming. Kitten is only six months old so she must have got it when she was approx 5 months pregnant (if she got it at 8 weeks). Now she has the baby she no longer wants the cat!
> 
> There was never any question of me rehoming any of my cats during pregnancy or when my kids were born. Yes they used to climb in the cot and moses basket beforehand and i used to move them out as soon as i saw any attempt to get in.
> It was easily solved when babies came home by keeping doors shut (could also use of baby monitors if she is worried) and usually they were a bit wary of a crying baby so didn't attempt to get in with them.
> ...


Agree, new babies and allergies, sometimes both, get rid of the cat. Saw one the other day, Gumtree, we are getting white carpets so the cat has to go. Why do they bother in the first place? My friend's daughter has a thick net over the cot, cat now has got the message.


----------



## marleyboo (Oct 24, 2011)

i know its frustrating they got both barrels from me!  i keep asking for contact info ? but no reply yet poor cat! 6 months old and shoved out....

yep irritates the hell out off me , i did suggest rehoming the baby 

ofcourse had to say i was joking lol

just wish i had my own house  it would be like cat sanctuary! x


----------



## katscat555 (Jun 12, 2009)

Agreed some people do not consider the reality of being a cat owner.
They just see this cute litle kitten but soon give up as it gets older. usually when they realise that you actually have to care for it and that they do things that cats do naturally. Then it becomes an inconvenience.

One reason i saw for rehoming young cat was "we are going on holiday!"
Seriously, there are plenty options available for holiday cover. Why rehome a cat permanantly beacuse you are away for a week or two....beggars belief!

Another one wanted an older cat as she had leather sofa's and didn't want them scratched. I felt like sending her a picture of my old leather sofas to show her the damage my 11 year old cat had done!!!
But as far as i was concerned the cat was here before the sofa so i cant complain.

Dont get me started on the pregnancy/baby/allergy thing. Its all to common these days.
Whilst i was growing up you very rarely heard of people being allergic to animals. I can understand if the allergy is severe, but there are still plenty who dont rehome the cats but manage the allergy.
I do think in most of these cases the allergy is used as an excuse and never existed in the first place.:mad2:

Marley, i do hope you manage to find another home for the kitten, as its probably better off with someone who will love it unconditionaly no matter what :frown:


----------



## marleyboo (Oct 24, 2011)

thankyou i agree with everything you just said, to be honest it gets pretty tiresom explaining to people how annoying it is 

they seem to think it is an object ? a georgeforeman grill they no longer need  its an animal living breathing with feelings!!:mad2:

i agree hope she finds a new home she will be much better you dont even want to know i post i saw this morning  its depressing.....

i have an allergy to cats , not sure how minor or severe? but i love cats and animals too much to not have them in my life xx


----------



## peecee (Jun 28, 2010)

katscat555 said:


> Agreed some people do not consider the reality of being a cat owner.
> 
> Dont get me started on the pregnancy/baby/allergy thing. Its all to common these days.
> Whilst i was growing up you very rarely heard of people being allergic to animals. I can understand if the allergy is severe, but there are still plenty who dont rehome the cats but manage the allergy.
> ...


While i do not have allergies to cats, I do have allergies to other things. I guess it is really difficult to empathise with someone if you have never been in their situation because for some people allergies are extremely, extremely difficult to live with and for me, it does affect my quality of life. It is not always easy to find medication that will work all the time for me. I really can't say what I would do if I had been allergic to cats, but perhaps, it is a tad harsh to be judgemental of other people's circumstances when really you have not been in their shoes.

I do agree with baby, pregnacy reasons though.


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

Sorry I just wanted to stick my two-penneth in...haven't posted for a while!

I have an allergy to cats...and I own 5!! I take 2 tablets daily without fail and although I still suffer I look at my babies and feel so lucky to have them. I'd had my cats a couple of years before the allergy took hold - the doctor said it was "one of those things..."

I live with my allergy and thats how it will be...i'd never ever give them up, and certainly wouldnt use the allergy excuse to get rid of them


----------



## katscat555 (Jun 12, 2009)

peecee said:


> While i do not have allergies to cats, I do have allergies to other things. I guess it is really difficult to empathise with someone if you have never been in their situation because for some people allergies are extremely, extremely difficult to live with and for me, it does affect my quality of life. It is not always easy to find medication that will work all the time for me. I really can't say what I would do if I had been allergic to cats, but perhaps, it is a tad harsh to be judgemental of other people's circumstances when really you have not been in their shoes.
> 
> I do agree with baby, pregnacy reasons though.


If you re-read my post i did say that i can understand if the allergy is severe, my aunt cannot be in the same room as a cat before she is wheezing and her eyes puff up so much she cant see.
I have an allergy to house dust and suffer from hayfever, but pollen and dust cannot be avoided so i learn to live with it and manage the best i can.
My daughter has allergies also. So i do know what it's like to be affected and seeing my daughter suffer.
I am not being judgemental towards those who like yourself are badly affected, all i was saying was that i do think it is used too freely as an excuse for some people wanting to pass on thier cats. That way people wont judge them just because they have decided they dont want it anymore.

Go through the first few pages of any classified ad site and count how many you see that state the word allergy or allergic given as the reason for rehoming.

Just yesterday i saw an 8 week old kitten for sale. The add stated "i got it yesterday but i am allegic to it", so less than 24 hours later it was being sold on!!!

What about the ones that have had the cat 10 years and all of a sudden they are now allergic to it (I have seen several ads like this)

Yes some people giving that reason are genuine but as i suspect most aren't.


----------



## peecee (Jun 28, 2010)

Sure, pint taken.


----------

